# new pics of my fancy red tigers



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thought you might like to see some more pics of my fancy red tigers.
I am now going to try to breed these myself. 
Oh the black and white one is a pintohead tibee not related.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Some of my new ones that arrived yesterday.

Gotta love those Pinto spotted heads...so Cool!


----------

